# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Neolithic European mythologies, could they be teased out from PIE Religion?

## Twilight

So it looks like linguists and philosophers have reconstructed the Proto-Indo-European religion. However has anyone compiled different European Neolithic Mythologies; based on unique myths that didnt make the cut as PIE religion? :)


It would be cool to see how the Neolithic Europeans saw the world. :)

----------


## EV13SON

Hard to say but here's probably what a Yamnaya and Uralic would have thought on their travel west...  :Laughing:

----------

